# Will teething cause loss of appetite



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Last week Chyanne ate like a horse, even though she lost 2 teeth, tonight she was chewing on a rubber toy and it has some blood on it from her teething, will this also cause her to not want to eat, she is just picking at her food.... I hate this, I just wish I could make her feel better, I have been giving her frozen wash cloths, ice cubes, rubbing her jaws... I feel helpless for her


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh yeah definitely. Think about it... if your mouth was all swollen, sore, and inflamed.. would you want to eat?

I remember the ice cubes and the frozen chilly bone worked wonders when lucy was teething.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I thought so... just wanted to make sure.... this is not the first time with her,, she lost a few teeth a few weeks ago with little bleeding, didnt seem to bother her too much, maybe the ones she is loosing now are more painful for her.. She even wanted to go to bed early tonight.. my poor baby!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kodiak was petty sensitive when he lost teeth. He wouldn't eat and seemed pouty. Arwen on the other hand has not skipped a puppy beat during her teething!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante had a bit of a rough patch when he was teething, I put water in his food to make it soft


----------



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

At what age does the loss of teeth happen? Luke is 11 weeks and his appetite is terrible. Eats probably 1.5 cups of food a day and you can tell he's teething cuz he bites everything...including us!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark started loosing teeth around 17 weeks old and he is now 20 weeks (21 weeks tomorrow) old and his 'big boy' teeth are just starting to come in.


----------

